# The Brain And Photography



## Sabaki (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi everybody 

So here's one of those questions that I'm finding difficulty in wording but I need insights, experiences and whatever else to get to the next level in my photography.

So where am I right now in my photography? Well, I'm quite capable of taking images that are sharp, well exposed and with consideration for the *basic* compositional rules. I'm fairly good at using my kit too and mostly understand how to use filters, set my camera up for various genres like bif, macro & landscapes. I'm comfy with extension tubes and each day I'm understand my TS-E a bit better.

So I'm trying to understand what makes a good photograph, a great photograph and as the title of this post alludes to, I'm trying to figure out just how much the subconscious part of the brain factors into a wow photograph.

Here's what I believe are pleasing photographic compositional elements:
* Simplified compositions
* Leading lines 
* Room to move into
* Line of sight
* Threes (colours/shapes/objects)
* Patterns (natural or artificial)
* Images with unappealing or distracting colours are candidates for black and white conversions

So I have some theory, what I'm trying to learn is how to take that theory into practice. But am I barking up the wrong tree here, is my approach to my photography to measured, to theoretical? 
Which other approach should I consider to broach my hump?

Really, really keen on some insight please.

Thanks everyone


----------



## LukasS (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello Sabaki,

that's one tough question, in my opinion your photographs have to reflect your sense of the topic you are photographing in your own, unique way. Constraining yourself to above set of rules will only hold you back (IMHO).

For me first thing in photography is emotion and further are composition, technique, etc. But I photograph more people than landscape so there is that .


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 13, 2015)

Technical aspects are important but I feel creativity, story-telling and emotion is even more important.


----------



## geonix (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello Sabaki

I am in a similar situation than you. What is a good photo to me has changed in the last year/months since I have developed my technical skills. When I started with photography, and my main focus is wildlife photography, I was up to achieve high quality picutures of birds and animals, I wanted as sharp and detailed pictures as I see in magazines, websites etc. 
One major drive for me is my interest and love for animals as such. So to me a sharp, detailed picture of a kingfisher is an interesting thing. But not as much as it was. 
"your/my own unique view" is an often heared phrase in photography. But how unique is it really when you produce the same pictures than so many others? The common kingfisher is a good example. Not long ago this beautiful and shy bird was a challenge to photograph. Both technically and "field-skill"-wise. But through technical evolution and commercial offers (like rentable bird hides etc.) it has become less a challenge and if you look to the respective wildlife forums you find dozens of kingfisher portaits uploaded each week. 

That does not diminish the beauty and fascinating nature of that bird, but of the photos of it. 
So to cut it short, I try to improve and develop my photography by getting more and more picky of what I take pictures of and I do upload much less photos to the internet than half a year ago. I try to think more about photos, what message they could have or what emotions people could connect to it. Future will tell if I succeeded in make more original photos or not. Whats sure is that it takes much more time to make unique, original photos.


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 13, 2015)

An alternative approach

1. Work out what you are really passionate / interested in. Is it BIF? Macro? Nature macro? Still life macro? Landscapes? Sea scapes? Sea scapes using long exposures? 

Whatever it is, choose a genre that you'd like to become known as being one of the best at.

(Oh - and this isn't a lifelong commitment. Everyone's interests change over time. Just chose something that you'd like to focus on over the next six months and might be able to dedicate a few hours each fortnight to become better at photographing.)

2. Do as much research and reading to understand that genre as well as anyone. Become a armchair expert in that area. Be able to identify the types of images that other aficionados regard as being good. Why do those images work?

3. Try to copy the style of some of the better photos you find. This way, you'll learn the challenges that other photographers have had to overcome. Why did they chose that type of composition, lighting, time of day etc?

4. Go home and carefully study your photos. What worked well? What didn't? Considering and using your list of pleasing compositional elements, think about how you could make an even better image. What can you do that surpasses the field? Go back out there and create something new and original.

In summary:

- Find a subject that you like to photograph
- Learn how others have approached the subject
- Become as good as the others
- Become better than the other


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'll re-read the replies over and over until something sinks in.

HillSilly, one aspect that I'm trying to workout when looking at my photos, is to be able to unpack all of its attributes and then tell myself what works and what doesn't.

Maybe I'm thinking too much :-/


----------



## underbjerg (Oct 13, 2015)

A book I have found tremendously useful and inspiring on this subject, is Michael Freemans "The Photographer's Eye". I read the first version (http://www.amazon.com/The-Photographers-Eye-Composition-Digital/dp/0240809343), but there's a newer more graphical one as well (http://www.amazon.com/Photographers-Eye-Graphic-Composition-Digital/dp/0240824261). 

What I really like is that it doesn't just offer technical advice on how to use your camera, but gives you a better idea of how to compose your images. It's probably one of the best photography book purchases I have made.

Hope you find it useful.


----------



## wopbv4 (Oct 13, 2015)

underbjerg said:


> A book I have found tremendously useful and inspiring on this subject, is Michael Freemans "The Photographer's Eye". I read the first version (http://www.amazon.com/The-Photographers-Eye-Composition-Digital/dp/0240809343), but there's a newer more graphical one as well (http://www.amazon.com/Photographers-Eye-Graphic-Composition-Digital/dp/0240824261).
> 
> What I really like is that it doesn't just offer technical advice on how to use your camera, but gives you a better idea of how to compose your images. It's probably one of the best photography book purchases I have made.
> 
> Hope you find it useful.


+100
Michael Freeman books have been an eye opener for me. Probably the best books on photography I have bought and I do have many!!


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 13, 2015)

Thinking too much isn't a problem. 

I just keep asking myself - what could I do differently next time? (I cottoned on to this after getting into the habit of going to the same places and coming home with the same photos each time. What was I thinking? Obviously, nothing.) It sounds like you have a good understanding of composition, so maybe it is just as simple as identifying obvious problems with photos (to try to remember not to do the same things) and keep your mind open to creative alternatives. There are a lot of really good youtube videos that provide pointers. If you haven't already, take a look at some of the B&H ones. 

Also, getting others to review some of your better photos and provide frank feedback is invaluable. If you are like most people, you might get too emotionally connected to the subject or the hardships that you endured to get the image. But ultimately, few other people care about the challenges in getting the image. It is the end result that matters.

Another vote for Michael Freeman books.


----------



## chauncey (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm a firm believer in the differences between left/right brained folks...the detail/mathematically 
inclined and the more artistically/free thinking kind.

Being one of the former, I can take a technically perfect image virtually every time...no big deal.
Creating a work of "Art", whatever that even means, is something that escapes me.

Ponder for a moment on the Bell Curve of intelligence, one can, through hard work, alter their position 
on that scale a little, but...they can not dramatically shift their position... the genes aren't there.

The same applies to creating that artistic photograph, or being a piano tuner for example,
if you aren't born with that proverbial eye or ear...good luck Charlie!


----------



## MickDK (Oct 13, 2015)

chauncey said:


> I'm a firm believer in the differences between left/right brained folks...the detail/mathematically
> inclined and the more artistically/free thinking kind.
> 
> Being one of the former, I can take a technically perfect image virtually every time...no big deal.
> ...


Not quite true. Genes are very important but the brain is also extremely flexible. Tests have shown that people can get "better ears" by training.

Though I'm not very good at photography I do have artistic skills but I also have a sense for details (to the extent that people get annoyed at me :). 

I still haven't found something I could not learn to do at least "quite OK" if I really put myself into it. For me it is all about disciplin and time - you really need to know yourself and work hard. Nothing comes easy


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 13, 2015)

wopbv4 said:


> underbjerg said:
> 
> 
> > A book I have found tremendously useful and inspiring on this subject, is Michael Freemans "The Photographer's Eye". I read the first version (http://www.amazon.com/The-Photographers-Eye-Composition-Digital/dp/0240809343), but there's a newer more graphical one as well (http://www.amazon.com/Photographers-Eye-Graphic-Composition-Digital/dp/0240824261).
> ...



I agree. But it may take reading Freeman's books more than once to garner all the information. But it will be well worth it.


----------



## MartinR (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi!

I suggest that you get a non-photographer to review your work and pick out their favourites. Then ask them why they like it. With any luck you'll get a feel for what attracts a viewer without any confusion from the usual range of "technical" comments about -for example - the rule of thirds, or cropping tastes (if you have ever listened to a judge at a club competition you will know just what I mean!). Also,don't necessarily go looking for pictures. If you like what you see, take a photo - then analyse why you liked what you saw and try to make your image convey that sense.

Martin


----------



## unfocused (Oct 13, 2015)

Start with these two quotes:

"Consulting the rules of composition before taking a photograph, is like consulting the laws of gravity before going for a walk."
- Edward Weston

"The so-called rules of photographic composition are, in my opinion, invalid, irrelevant and immaterial"
- Ansel Adams

Read "The Nature of Photographs" by Stephen Shore and also the introductory essay in John Szarkowski's "The Photographers Eye" NOT the Michael Freeman book of the same title, which is okay but you can learn a lot more in Szarkowski's six pages. Both of the authors explain the essential elements that make photographs different from any other art form. Understanding those core differences will get you started. 

Pick up a few good books on the history and art of photography, as well as portfolios by master photographers. People like Edward Weston, Emmet Gowin, William Eggleston, Stephen Shore, Jerry Uelsmann, Paul Strand, Robert Frank, Walker Evans, Martin Parr, etc. etc. 

Seeing and learning to appreciate great photographs will help you grow.


----------



## bluemoon (Oct 13, 2015)

look up Adam Marelli and watch his videos. It should get you thinking in the right direction, it certainly answered many of my questions.

pierre


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> So here's one of those questions that I'm finding difficulty in wording but I need insights, experiences and whatever else to get to the next level in my photography.
> 
> ...



Way up the wrong tree. Technical aspects are what we like to talk about on this forum, but that's hardly significant compared to the subject matter. There is no magic formula for a great photograph, but if the subject appeals to the viewers, you have 90% of it.

There are tons of books being sold to would be photographers who are mistaken in the belief that the books will lead them to great photos. Certainly, being able to properly use your tools will enhance what is already a great photograph and increase its value, but it was still the subject that was the biggest factor.

I recognize that I like photography because I like to play with the gear and will never take award winning photos. That's all right with me.

You can be taught to copy works of others and to take workman like wedding and Senior photos, or landscape phots that are attractive and will sell, so if that's what you mean, its possible. But those will never be award winning or historic photos.


----------



## chauncey (Oct 14, 2015)

> Genes are very important but the brain is also extremely flexible


True enough, the brain is flexible, but...it's not as flexible as most of us would like to believe.
You could no more give John Doe the wisdom of Steven Hawkins than you train 
Jane Doe to sing like Ella Fitzgerald...the genes ain't there.


----------



## NancyP (Oct 14, 2015)

Another vote for Michael Freeman's book series starting with The Photographer's Eye. It is basic Art 101, and that's what we need. The other thing that is of interest is to read about gestalt theory. I found Richard Zakia's book "Perception and Imaging" interesting from that standpoint. 

But my #1 suggestion is to look at LOTS of ART as well as LOTS of "classic" photography (especially photography that is NOT in your area of interest!), and ask yourself how you respond to each item (hate it? bored by it? love it? what specifically attracts your attention?).


----------



## martti (Oct 14, 2015)

Ken Rockwell deals out lots of useful information for free on his site about cameras, lenses, electronics but also about how to take better pictures.


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 14, 2015)

chauncey said:


> True enough, the brain is flexible, but...it's not as flexible as most of us would like to believe.


I thought most studies had proved the opposite (at least, within reason).

The most gifted person will never achieve anything without the determination to do so.
The least gifted person can do great things if they have the drive and patience to develop their skills.

If you find a gifted person who also has the drive and patience to develop their skills and you'll find the top 1%.


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> So here's one of those questions that I'm finding difficulty in wording but I need insights, experiences and whatever else to get to the next level in my photography.
> 
> ...



I think your description of understanding is to limited. You are missing a few things at the very least.

Keeping in mind that a truly great photo may not need any of these things in quality, it may only need to illicit the right emotion when viewed.

But I think you need to include an understanding of lighting. This isn't limited to flash, but to natural light also.


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 14, 2015)

unfocused said:


> Start with these two quotes:
> 
> "Consulting the rules of composition before taking a photograph, is like consulting the laws of gravity before going for a walk."
> - Edward Weston
> ...



Thanks for this

I imagine the equipment Ansel Adams used, was probably inferior to the cameras we see on some mobile phones these days. Another thing Mr Adams probably never did, was rage about DR and tech talk in general. His compositions and processing was more than likely paramount.

I'm going to buy these books one by one and hopefully over time I'll absorb their essence and their message.


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok, just placed an order for the Michael Freeman book


----------



## SeppOz (Oct 14, 2015)

+1 for Freeman.
One source of inspiration for me is Henri Cartier-Bresson. Nice video here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyhMqDfmG9o


----------



## TominNJ (Oct 14, 2015)

I've been trying to improve my game as well.

any book of good photographs will help you improve your own photographic vision. Study images that please you and try to figure out why they appeal to you. Look at the compositional elements and how they're balanced in the frame. Examine the lighting in the frame. Try to absorb the image and internalize it.

I too like the Michael Freeman book. I've also learned a lot from books by Freeman Patterson, John Shaw and Art Wolfe.

Take a lot of pictures and examine them. Why did you take it? How could it have been improved? Camera position? Position of the subject in the frame? Focus (dof)? Did you capture what interested you about the subject? Try different crops of the image to get the best possible composition.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 16, 2015)

You can also take a look at Eileen Rafferty's B&H videos.


----------



## chauncey (Oct 16, 2015)

Aah maybe something like this will give you guidance...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsRFr37lGZg


----------



## martti (Oct 19, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Start with these two quotes:
> ...



The equipment Ansel Adams used was perfectly adapted to taking pictures.
About his 'tech talk' they have printed books: http://www.anseladamsbooks.com/techbooks.html

I read all his books many times but they did not turn me into an artist.


----------



## Ogreatkman (Oct 20, 2015)

Throwing this out there is, if your like lots of us, we dont make are primary living on this, for a living you might do what the client wants. But if your doing this as a hobby take the shot how you want it and makes it pop for you. Not very tech. but...
Just my 2 cents


----------



## distant.star (Oct 20, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> You can also take a look at Eileen Rafferty's B&H videos.



She is one of the best pure teachers I've ever seen!!


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 20, 2015)

My father is an FIAPS and FAPS, and is an accredited international photography judge.

He says to me that what HE looks for is the impact of the image.
Technical skills are not really that important if the subject matter and how it is photographed makes you go Ahhhh when you first see it.

However, if presented with 2 good, impactfull photos to judge, then the one with the better lighting and technical skills would win.

My dad was always in demand as a judge and often awarded people with an "eye" rather than on technical skills.


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 20, 2015)

Ogreatkman said:


> Throwing this out there is, if your like lots of us, we dont make are primary living on this, for a living you might do what the client wants. But if your doing this as a hobby take the shot how you want it and makes it pop for you. Not very tech. but...
> Just my 2 cents



This I like

Part of the recipe I imagine, is a road littered with failure until you find your unique expression


----------

